# arcadia Standard IP64 Controllers



## codnan (May 29, 2011)

can anyone tell me why you need a uv light *controller* and if a uv bulb would be fine in a standard tube socket


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, you need a controller to power the lamp, the ip64 unit is a splash proof unit and the ip67 is water proof.

Yes you could run a lamp on any wattage matched ballast. But to confirm to e.u regs they must be a minimum of ip64 for desert animals and ip67 for damp to wet environments.

All questions welcome 

John




codnan said:


> can anyone tell me why you need a uv light *controller* and if a uv bulb would be fine in a standard tube socket


----------



## codnan (May 29, 2011)

this is only going to be used as a tempory solution as i recently aquired a baby 8 week old beardy of someone who wasnt taking care ofg it properly. They only had it a few days but its in an ext terra 45 cm cube with no uv light and only a basking light and a heat mat for heat ,so i need a tempory fix quickly as i cant afford all the bits i need for the full size (48" viv) yet but will be buying bits over the next month or two and dont want to have to shell out for a small arcadia unit when i will soon be buying the bigger one, but this dragon needs uv as soon as possible and should be fine in there once i have uv and a ceramic heat bulb for a few months


----------



## codnan (May 29, 2011)

also do you know anywhere i can get a cheap uva uvb bulb tommorow as pet shops are likely to charge a fortune for them


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

There is absolutely no way that the beardie can be kept in a exo 45 cube. That is ridiculously tiny and will be impossible to get the correct heat gradient in. If you get the basking spot correct (105-110f) then the rest of the tank will probably be somewhere in the 90's, which would cook the poor little thing. If you have a correct cool 'end' (impossible in a cube!) temp then the basking spot will be way under adequate and the beardie will become ill because of not being able to digest food properly. You need a 4x2 viv asap with all the correct equipment -UV, heating etc, so unless you can afford to get the little one into a suitable viv I'd suggest trying to find a new home for him I'm afraid. You cannot keep him in that tiny tank for a few months, a few days is too long to be perfectly honest.

Sorry, probably not what you want to hear but you need to do what's best for the little beardie.


Jenny


----------

